# Alutech fanes 5.0 Probe fahren



## Sven87 (12. November 2016)

Moin!
Wir bekommen noch dieses Jahr bei uns auf der Firma Businessbike und ich habe das Fanes 5.0 ins Auge gefasst, welches ich gerne einmal Probe fahren möchte!
Allerdings ist mir nur für die Probefahrt und ein eventuelles Risiko, dass mir das Bike nicht passt, Kiel ein wenig zu weit weg!
Deswegen meine Frage, fährt jemand im Raum Siegen +25km ein Fanes welches ich Probe fahren könnte?
Alles Weitere kann man ja über PN besprechen!
Gruß Sven


----------



## Askard90 (14. November 2016)

Welche Größe brauchst denn? Hätte eine in L in Attendorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven87 (14. November 2016)

Bei meinen zarten 175 cm ist L wahrscheinlich etwas groß.
M oder S wäre nicht schlecht!
Aber danke!!!


----------



## Frell (9. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht ein wenig spät, aber es gibt bei Alutech die Möglichkeit nen Testbike zu bestellen. Musst da einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## Sven87 (10. Dezember 2016)

Hey!
Danke für die Antwort.
Ja das habe ich jetzt neulich auch erfahren.
Das ist auf jeden Fall auch ne Option.


----------



## Johnzon (1. August 2017)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das Fanes 5.0 mit der angebotenen Topausstattung f. 3.999 wiegt?

J


----------



## Frell (1. August 2017)

Moin,
ich bin durch Johnzon gerade nochmal auf den Thread gestoßen, @Sven87 ich bin inzwischen auf ner Fanes unterwegs und falls das bei dir noch aktuell ist kannst du meine gerne Mal Probe fahren.

@Johnzon, ich kann meine Fanes 5.0 gerne heute Abend mal wiegen. Die ist eigentlich das "Rechts Unten Modell", der einzige Unterschied sind die schwereren Reifen (Maxix Minion DHF) und das im Moment ne NX Kassette drauf ist.


----------



## Johnzon (1. August 2017)

wäre prima Frell.
Denke an eine Neuanschaffung in 2018. Das Fanes ist mit auf dem Radar, u.a. neben dem neuen Radon Jab, von dem man aber noch so gut wie nix bekannt gibt.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (1. August 2017)

Ich hab 13.9 kg in L mit fox x2 Dämpfer und Pedale xt. Ansonsten so wie auf der Homepage.


----------



## Sven87 (1. August 2017)

@Frell, ja es ist noch aktuell und schon mal danke für dein Angebot!
Wo kommst du denn her und was für ne Größe hat dein Fanes denn?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (1. August 2017)

Siegen direkt kann ich anbieten, in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnzon (2. August 2017)

Moin Marcel,

danke für die Info.
Mit welcher Körpergrösse fährst du das L?

J


----------



## MarcellKueppers (2. August 2017)

178


----------



## Frell (2. August 2017)

Johnzon schrieb:


> wäre prima Frell.
> Denke an eine Neuanschaffung in 2018. Das Fanes ist mit auf dem Radar, u.a. neben dem neuen Radon Jab, von dem man aber noch so gut wie nix bekannt gibt.


Moin, bei mir sind es 14,8 in M mit ziemlich schweren Minion DHF vorn und Minion DH hinten, Fox 36, Cranecreek DB CS, WTB ikom 25 Laufrädern, LX Kassette, TRS Carbon Cranks und DMR Vault Pedalen. Ich bin mit 173 (SL 73cm) auf der M unterwegs. Die Fanes fallen relativ klein aus, sind aber schön wendig.

edit: wie weiter unten geschrieben hatte ich mich vertippt, es sind 13,8 kg, nicht 14,8kg.


----------



## Johnzon (2. August 2017)

Ich bin mit 180cm immer son bissl in der Mitte von M/L, je nach Hersteller. Das Fanes scheint da ja auch dann eine kippelige Entscheidung. SL müsste ich mal wieder nachmessen.
Fahre u.a. noch ein AM von Canyon in M, welches ein Tick zu klein ist, aber so im Konfigurator ermittelt wurde. Daher bin ich bei Versendern mittlerweile vorsichtig geworden.
Mein Custom-Freerider basierend auf einem Morewood Jabula Rahmen in L, passt dagegen super. Nun soll's noch ein Enduro werden, daher die Suche...


----------



## Frell (2. August 2017)

Wahrscheinlich wäre es dann eher eine L, ich bin mit meinen 1,73cm auch auf der Kippe zwischen S/M und nach dem testen fühlte sich die M doch deutlich besser an.

@Sven87 Marburg, also fast um die Ecke.


----------



## Sven87 (4. August 2017)

Aber 14,8 kg ist schon ein ordentlicher Brocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (4. August 2017)

Sven87 schrieb:


> Aber 14,8 kg ist schon ein ordentlicher Brocken


Upala, ich hab mich vertippt, sorry! 13,8 sind es, um genau zu sein 13,75 mit Dreck vom Trail. Ich kann gern nen Foto von der Waage machen


----------

